# Fable        Geschenk für Lady Grey???



## n0LADIN (24. Februar 2006)

*Fable        Geschenk für Lady Grey???*

Hallo erstmal:

Wo finde ich eine schwarze Rose für Lady Grey???
Und wo finde ich die 6 Schatztipps????


----------



## mara-jade (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fable        Geschenk für Lady Grey???*



			
				n0LADIN am 24.02.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal:
> 
> Wo finde ich eine schwarze Rose für Lady Grey???
> Und wo finde ich die 6 Schatztipps????



die Rose kannst du im Geschäft im selben Stadtabschnitt kaufen 

die sechs Schatztipps kannst du hier nachlesen: http://www.gamebanshee.com/fable/walkthrough/hiddenbootyhunt.php


----------



## n0LADIN (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fable        Geschenk für Lady Grey???*



			
				mara-jade am 24.02.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> n0LADIN am 24.02.2006 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








die firma dankt


----------

